# Jerky video on DVR playback



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Had a strange problem last night. I had recorded programs from HBO and SHO. Both played back with normal sound but jerky video, kind of like it was slighty speeded up. This problem did not exist with recorded programs from a local HD station I watched yesterday morning. One of those programs was recorded early Saturday morning and the other two recorded early Sunday morning. 

I've never seen this problem before. I have a program set to record tonight from an HD local. Will be interested to see if I have a problem with it.

This is the newer of my two 622s. Hope it's not a hard drive problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, it's most likely a software problem. What you describe is one of the forms of "video jitter" that the beta team watches for very carefully. I saw a couple of instances of it over the weekend myself. Try skipping back - sometimes that clears up the jerkiness, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'll try the skip back if it occurs again. Haven't had a software change for a few weeks but I did install new smartcards in both 622s either Thursday or Friday.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Was it kinda like your picture was pulsing? I was watching History Channel HD last night and for maybe 15 minutes it looked like the video was jumping or pulsing slightly. It went away on it's own.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BillJ said:


> Had a strange problem last night. I had recorded programs from HBO and SHO. Both played back with normal sound but jerky video, kind of like it was slighty speeded up. This problem did not exist with recorded programs from a local HD station I watched yesterday morning. One of those programs was recorded early Saturday morning and the other two recorded early Sunday morning.
> 
> I've never seen this problem before. I have a program set to record tonight from an HD local. Will be interested to see if I have a problem with it.
> 
> This is the newer of my two 622s. Hope it's not a hard drive problem.


I've cleared this up by pausing for a few seconds then 1/15 slow-mo until it looks like it's back in sync then pressing play. It doesn't always work but usually it does.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

A program recorded last night from local HD was just fine. Hoping the video problem was just a fluke but thanks for the suggestions for correcting it if it does happen again.


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

This just happening to me. Did the problem go away or fix itself?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I get this occasionally especially on sports. The last time it happened I used the 2nd tuner and tuned into the same channel and that one did not have the jitter.

This in with a 622 on live programming.


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

I finally called Dish about this. I geared up for a very unpleasant troubleshooting call. All they had me do was read a diagnostic code and I'm getting my 722 swapped out. 

I'm shocked, I didn't think it would be that easy...


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

hughvh said:


> I finally called Dish about this. I geared up for a very unpleasant troubleshooting call. All they had me do was read a diagnostic code and I'm getting my 722 swapped out.
> 
> I'm shocked, I didn't think it would be that easy...


...and totally unnecessary. The problem is software related, not hardware. You probably will experience the same problem on your new receiver.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bruin95 said:


> ...and totally unnecessary. The problem is software related, not hardware. You probably will experience the same problem on your new receiver.


"Refurbished" receiver.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

We had the same problem at the beginning of Sunday's Vikings-Bears game. It was fixed after I power cycled the reciever


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to various reports, the problem with "jerky video" is being seen on the 622/722 and 612 series. I've seen more of it in the past couple of months on both my 722 and 612, and on various sources including HD locals and premiums. Problem is, I don't watch anything live and can't get anything OTA, so I don't know whether it's in the stream coming into my dish or just the analog component stream coming out of my DVRs.

I see it as a worsening glitch. But I'm waiting to see if they download this week a new software version that fixes the audio dropout problem because I have to believe it will be revised compression-decompression code which will affect video, hopefully not for the worse.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

phrelin said:


> ...But I'm waiting to see if they download this week a new software version that ....


See post #497 http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1906558#post1906558.

I wouldn't be holding my breath at this point! Now, see, this is where I would put a smilie exhaling and returning from blue to his normal color, if a smilie like this existed. :girlscrea


----------



## hcomputers (May 17, 2005)

I have (3) 612's since February. I have been having sporadic problems with my recordings on (satelitte HD and local channel hd via satelitte) The problem is every now and then the recording freezes for a second then continues. Sometimes audio skips, other times not. The dish people first blamed the HDMI cable and switched me to component and the problem continued. I know that it is not the actual recording because it happen while watching it record live one time. The fact that all 3 units are doing this seems to rule out the 612. I never had these problems with the 508's I had prior to the upgrade. Now they said that it was because I have all 3 units connected to APC Back-ups and that they are receiving too much power at times and that causes the unit to record erratically. The 508's were also connected to the same UPS's. I have connected them to the wall today and will test that idea out and see if my recordings still jump. One tech told me to have Dish switch me to the Eastern Arc instead of the Western Arc I am currently using. Any ideas......


----------

